# Best microfiber drying towels? What happened to Wayne's Towels?



## TurnAround (Jan 2, 2004)

I went to do a Google search just now for Waynes Towels, but can't find his website anywhere. Is he still selling microfiber towels? Or if not, can you guys recommend a source for super high quality microfiber drying towels and wash mitts?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

This one gets a lot of positive press for drying:
http://www.carpro-us.com/microfiber-madness-dry-me-crazy-25-x-17/

or this one from PakShak:
http://www.pakshak.com/waffle-weave-micro-fiber-towel-24x36-1.html

Autogeek, the forum sponsor offers good microfibers and towels from PakShak are highly regarded. Ranney is great to deal with too.

And remember when using a drying towel, don't rub it over the surface. Lay it flat and pat it to dry the car.

As for mitts, a good microfiber is good but I prefer a natural lambs wool mitt. The most plush mitt I have is called the Wookie's Fist and it's so big and lush that when it's loaded with shampoo, the darn thing weighs about 80 pounds. My right arm is really buff. Not so my left.


----------



## jimmysab133 (Sep 27, 2014)

I'd recommend this company:

theragcompany.com

The Eagle edgeless really says it all. No tag, no seam, no brainer. Also, their towels come from S Korea. Best microfiber manufacturing in the world. Do some research, you'll see.


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

+1 on the Dry Me Crazy.


----------



## jimmysab133 (Sep 27, 2014)

Some more food for thought....

Car Pro offers a 16 x 16 towel for $11.99 here:

http://www.carpro-us.com/microfiber-madness-crazy-pile-16-x-16/

The Rag Company has the exact same towel for $5.35 (even cheaper if you buy in bulk).

http://theragcompany.com/16-x-16-DETAIL-MASTER-PRO-Eagle-Edgeless-Blue-41012-1616-B-EL.htm

Not saying Car Pro isn't a great company. Bottom line is that you will save $$ as you get closer to the source of the manufacturer.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

I haven't heard anyone mention Waynes Towels in YEARS. I bought a lot from him way back in the day. There are lots of other good options these days, including those others have mentioned. This is the first I've heard about The Rag Company. It looks like they have some pretty good prices.


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

The junkman likes them. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKYjFvJ1X0c


----------



## TurnAround (Jan 2, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks you guys, that really helped a lot. Some really good choices there. My cars are already excited they'll get some new Microfiber!
:thumbup:


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

TurnAround said:


> Thanks you guys, that really helped a lot. Some really good choices there. My cars are already excited they'll get some new Microfiber!
> :thumbup:


+2 on the MM Dry Me Crazy. I recommend washing them only by themselves. I have enough detailing products to make your head spin, and I would say this towel is the most important item I have for the maintenance of my BMW's exterior.



jimmysab133 said:


> Some more food for thought....
> 
> Car Pro offers a 16 x 16 towel for $11.99 here:
> 
> ...


To my understanding, the DMCs are German made. I too only looked for Korean made before I discovered the DMCs, and Korean made MFs will always be welcome in my garage. But the DMCs are unbelievable. The Crazy Piles have absolutely nothing on the DMCs for drying, I own at least a few of both.

But it's certainly good to know about high value options (even I'm a little suspicious that those come from the same source). My favorite value Korean made WWs were bought from Microfiber Tech. IIRC, they have tons of towels, but of that huge selection, only a few were Korean made. The WWs were one of those three.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Dry me crazy or dry me a river? I only see dry me a river at theragcompany.com


----------



## jimmysab133 (Sep 27, 2014)

Same towels, different wholesalers and markets. I believe the Dry Me Crazy is limited to the UK.

Highly recommend the dry me a river line from the rag company.


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

frank325 said:


> Dry me crazy or dry me a river? I only see dry me a river at theragcompany.com


My understanding is Dry Me Crazy is from Germany. Dry Me a River is from South Korea. You can buy both in the US. The two towels have a different polyester/polymide blend so not sure how they could be the same towel.:dunno:


----------



## jimmysab133 (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't think you can go wrong either way. I didn't catch the difference in blend, my bad. However, I know that the Microfiber Madness (the company who makes the Dry Me Crazy), used to source + manufacture out of S Korea entirely but recently brought 'final finish' to Germany (eg. Quality control and branding). Trust me, their towels originate from S Korea. A couple products are actually made in Europe (not just Germany) -- their 'Incredi-' line of mitts for example.

Great towel company and certainly high quality control given their model. However, that model comes at a price to the consumer. 

I don't work for either company but I know the guys at rag are really helpful and run their fulfillment shop out of Idaho. You can't beat their prices (for now at least).


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

I am very happy the Uber Super Drying Microfiber Towel (24x46). I bought the 5 pack which is sufficient to dry my car.

http://www.detailersdomain.com/Uber-Super-Drying-Microfiber-Towel-*****4-Get-1-Free_p_865.html


----------



## jimmysab133 (Sep 27, 2014)

363ny said:


> I am very happy the Uber Super Drying Microfiber Towel (24x46). I bought the 5 pack which is sufficient to dry my car.
> 
> http://www.detailersdomain.com/Uber-Super-Drying-Microfiber-Towel-*****4-Get-1-Free_p_865.html


Glad you posted this. I like this example because it highlights the different approaches to drying. This particular towel isn't waffle weave, but tall pile instead. That makes perfect sense for drying via the blot technique as the website suggests.

I favor waffle weave mainly because they can retain more water IMO.

In the end, technique and product go hand in hand.

Cheers.
Jimmy


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

frank325 said:


> Dry me crazy or dry me a river? I only see dry me a river at theragcompany.com


I bought mine here: http://www.carpro-us.com/microfiber-madness-dry-me-crazy-25-x-17/

I don't blot dry with it. I don't fold it either, at least for the horizontal panels. I just drag the huge thing across. No scratches. I have a mini fridge full of detailing products, multiple machines whether PC or Flex, I even have a PTG, jeweler's loupes, I organize dirty MF towels into three categories that all get washed separately, trust me this towel is the shiznit.

For the DMCs in particular, if they get inadvertently dirty, I'll spray it with some OPC and forget about it until washing time.

My Korean made WWs have been relegated to rinseless washes. As great as they are, I am certainly more protective of my DMCs. JMO. Happy detailin'.


----------



## BigDeep1 (May 20, 2012)

Great information guys. Thanks!

The blotting technique sounds very time consuming. I always folded my MF, used a detailer spray and wipe in reasonable strokes. 

Do most professional detailers blot?


----------



## jimmysab133 (Sep 27, 2014)

BigDeep1 said:


> Great information guys. Thanks!
> 
> The blotting technique sounds very time consuming. I always folded my MF, used a detailer spray and wipe in reasonable strokes.
> 
> Do most professional detailers blot?


If you keep a decent coat of wax/sealant on then you can try drying with water. A light steady stream with the nozzle off works well for me as an initial drying step. I then hit it with detail spray + either a WW or reg MF to lay add'l protection. If done right the last stage of buffing with a taller pile/soft MF is effortless.


----------

